# PP EURO LX 0W30 now available in NA



## 21Rouge (Mar 19, 2015)

I took delivery this morning of a case of six 1 qt bottles of this PLATINUM EURO LX 0W30.

My concern is that nowhere on the labeling does it say it is 507.00 *approved *only that it_ exceeds the requirements_ of 504.00/507.00 .

I had visions of using this oil for our 2015 GSW TDI but not now until I see documentation showing official approval.

See the label here:


----------

